# Steel Dragons' Art



## steeldragons (Jul 16, 2010)

Just posting some art from my WIP comic _*"The Steel Dragons"*_ and campaign world-* "Orea"*. Looking for any comments/feedback. 

Most are pretty sketchy and from a few years back but I will get more up-to-date images posted soon as a find a scanner.

All characters are original and copyright to me.

I'm also totally open/interested in taking on commissions for anyone's rpg characters (D&D or other fantasy settings are my strong suit, but also a big superhero/comics fan so those are welcome too. 

Ok. Let's see...let's start with these...
*Aline the Whitebow:*  a half-elf ranger/priestess of the Orean goddess of nature, _Sylari_.
*Carak Hillside:* (one of my first 1E characters from...oo, yeah WAY back) a halfling fighter/thief.
*Kriton: *an exiled centaur shaman who takes up the ways of _the Ancient Order of Mistwood _(the druidic order that spans all of Orea).
and a secondary or tertiary character from years and years ago...not sure how he'll fit into the story, if at all...
*Kori:* a half-Karolosta ("sea") elf rogue "mariner" with uncanny charms.


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 16, 2010)

Various versions from over the years of a character creating...mmm, probably 20 years ago...18-20 years ago...

I just think it's kinda neat to see the progression/alteration of styles of my sketching over the years...and can't believe I actually scanned in his original concept sketch from (however long ago that was).

Anyway, here's* Jasilith Korindor* - "the Blackstag" ranger-priest of the Miralostae (essentially "high elf") god, _Syar_, the defender of the wood whose mythology is entwined with the human goddess of nature,_ Sylari._


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 16, 2010)

Here are a few borders I did for the Steel Dragons/Orea website (also a WIP).

They're all taken from a single large (18x24) group piece...from about...6-7 years ago.

First one includes: (top to bottom)* Kriton* the Centaur, (most of) *Rhea* the _Lady of the Emerald Tear_, the warrior *Londar Draken*, a zephari (Orean avian race) called* "Stormwing"*, *Aline Truesight*, and *Gnimilious "Gnim" Soile* the self-proclaimed _"Greatest Magician of Gnomes."_
Next is the Miralostae rogue/magess, Erilyn. 
Then, *Lela Eth Mitar*- a_ protectress of Gilea_ (Orean goddess of healing and fortitude) and the Miralostae swordsman (and Erilyn's brother) *Silran*.

A more detailed image of Silran.
A more detailed image of Erilyn.

NOTE: the "framed" pencil drawings of individuals are roughly...2-3 years old and are considered (more or less) the "official" version/look of the characters.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 17, 2010)

Excellent stuff!

Keep it coming.


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 18, 2010)

*More Orea/Steel Dragons stuff...*

Few more website borders...these from another group shot. I really need to get these things inked and colored....included the whole/original group image too. This particular sketch is going back...5 years? maybe 6?

But yeah, these are all of the main players...at least for the "good guys."

The characters from left to right (top to bottom, roughly)
(top left) *Montor Dragonwing*- human/male, magic-user. The Dragonmage. Focal character of the Steel Dragons saga.
*Thillian* - ShiCynallae elf/male, magic-user. Herald of the Wind Wizard.
*Stormwing* - zephari/male, fighter.
*Erilyn* -Miralostae elf/female, rogue/magic-user. Daughter of Seniiris. Lady of Evandrial and sister of Silran.
_(next row) _*"Silver"* -Miralostae elf/male, rogue-acrobat (yes, he's from the days of the ORIGINAL Unearthed Arcana).
*Aline Truesight* (a.k.a. the Whitebow) - half-elf/female, ranger/cleric of *Sylari *(goddess of nature).
*Kriton *-centaur/male, druid.
*Gran Lighthammer* -half-elf/male, cleric of* Astar* (the Celestial Sovereign)
*Rhea Willowlake *- human/female, psionicist/psion/whatever you call them these days. Telepath mostly with other minor/unknown/uncontrolled powers. _Lady of the Emerald Tear_.
_(bottom row, roughly)_ *Carak Hillside *- halfling/male, fighter/thief.
Silran -Miralostae elf/male, fighter. Son of Seniiris, Lord of Evandrial and brother to Erilyn.
*Lela Eth Mitar *-human (Mostralian)/female, cleric of* Gilea* (goddess of healing and fortitiude). a _"Protectress of Gilea."_
*Malac Dragonwing *-human/male, fighter. Younger brother of Montor.
*Londar Draken* -human/male, fighter. Defender/champion of the Grinlian duchy of Resahd. Cousin to Montor and Malac.
*Gnimilious Soile *-gnome/male, illusionist/thief. "The Greatest Magician of Gnomes."


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 18, 2010)

*Gran Lighthammer*

A "second tier" addition to the Steel Dragons saga. The company finds the dejected wayward priest of Astar, his faith broken by the corruption of his temple and his "impossible" quest. The Steel Dragons aid the faltering cleric and upon completion of their quest (which, turns out, was a common goal between the Dragons and Gran)  he has an epiphany and is bestowed with a weapon of great power to become Orea's Champion of Astar, the Celestial Sovereign. Gran becomes one of the greatest defenders of the forces of good in Orea.


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 18, 2010)

*Cut-outs*

Some "simplified" versions of the main Steel Dragons' characters I made for...I dunno...some kinda collateral material. Cut-outs? Table top tiles? Magnets? I dunno...but here they are.

Montor, Malac, Lela, Silran, Erilyn, Carak


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 18, 2010)

*Cut-Outs 2*

Rhea, Londar, Kriton, Silver, Aline, Gnim


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't be shy folks.

Happy to accept any/all questions or comments.

Hope everyone's enjoying their weekend.


----------



## Camelot (Jul 19, 2010)

Excellent drawings!  Have you ever tried/thought of coloring them digitally, after scanning?


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 19, 2010)

I have thought about it, yes. I, personally, have no experience with digital coloring. But would love to see how they'd come out by someone who knew what they were doing. Particularly in terms of lighting and magic effects.


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 24, 2010)

*Stuff for Knightfall's World of Kulan*

Here are some rough concept sketches for Knightfall's World of Kulan.
The Dracovaran and the "Elves of the Expanse" (desert elves).

Went a few directions with the elves since I don't really know how civilized they are. The description seems very "bare bones" nomadic. So I did a few like that...and went a little persian with one of them thinking they might have some kind of scarab (or other large desert insect) carapace armor.

Anyway, enjoy and thanks for the opportunity to play with your ideas, Knightfall.

--SD


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 24, 2010)

*DnD Groups from College*

Had the idea to throw together group images of the various groups I've played with or created over the years.

These two are both from different groups in college. 

The first was with some friends in Syracuse (mumble-mumble-mumble years ago). It included a battle-crazed cleric of some warrior/fire god (nearly psychopathic), the ranger (half-elf I think he was, ever attempting to be the "level-headed" leader), a half-elf bard (who was also near-certifiable but in a completely different way), and a necromancer. I forget what I played with this group. There were a few and we played a bunch of different campaigns/characters each. But these were the high level ones when I met/joined the group.

The other is a group from a few years later (different college) that was put together to begin playing/exploring my world of Orea (the World of the Steel Dragons). My memory dredged them up recently and the picture kinda drew itself-with some modifications from the player's originals to the more complete image of Orea I have now. But the character concepts are all intact. "The Claw Company" (left to right) Jeldin: a ShiCynallae elf thief/magic-user who passes himself off as a bard, "Jaze" Greyknife: a young but street savy human thief from the alleys of Bluside, Ez'Kial the Enchanter: (and his raven familiar, Wingershade) a human mage (enchantment specialist) from the mage lands of R'Hath; Lund of the Lion Clan: human barbarian of the Gorunduun clan of the Lion (and "Reggie" his lion companion who listens to Jaze more nowadays than Lund), Nywahr: half-elf druid hailing from Starglen, Daevyn D'Arongil: half-elf cleric of Celradorn the Defender. They never made it past 2nd level, I don't think. haha. (Because we stopped playing, not because I killed them   So I kinda re-envisioned them a few years of successful adventure later.


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 24, 2010)

*Mo' stuff.*

First up: Cerc- a Kantiiri ("wood elf") mage. Unusual on Orea because Kantiiri do not study/practice sorcery. So Cerc had to become something of an outcast/exile (leave his tribe) to find a way to learn magic. As originally conceptualized, Cerc was intended to become one of Montor's apprentices. I suppose that's till possible....

Then a collateral piece for a border or binder or something. The "second string" as it were. From top to bottom: Kriton (centaur druid), Gran (half-elf cleric), Stormwing (zephari fighter), Londar (human fighter), Thillian (ShiCynallae elf magic-user), Aline (half-elf ranger/priestess), and "Silver" (Miralostae acrobat).


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 24, 2010)

The scene where the rogue "Silver" (a.k.a. "the White Rabbit") meets the ranger Aline Sure-Eye, "the Whitebow."

Another group shot.

Both of these are from only 2 years ago.


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 24, 2010)

*Iron Sky's Felskein crew*

This week I read from start to "almost" finish the narrative in Story Hour by Iron Sky: "Rise of Felskein".

Here are some shots of a sketch I just threw together today...but I think I got just about all of the PCs (and a couple of the cool NPCs). 

It's not finished. But throwin' it out there to see what people think.

Enjoy...and many thanks to Iron Sky and his players for a really interesting story and some pretty damn cool characters.


----------



## Sanzuo (Jul 24, 2010)

steeldragons said:


> This week I read from start to "almost" finish the narrative in Story Hour by Iron Sky: "Rise of Felskein".
> 
> Here are some shots of a sketch I just threw together today...but I think I got just about all of the PCs (and a couple of the cool NPCs).
> 
> ...




This is really frigging rad.  You need to finish this.  Also, guess how many of these characters were mine.


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 25, 2010)

lol. Let's see...were you Ming originally? Then Ming, Grok'bar (was that it? the hobgoblin) and Kromak....or Ilsa, Kressik, Bail...At least one of you guys has played at least 3 of them. hahaha. I'm not sure who.

Kezzek...not "Kressik". Sorry. Dunno where that came from.


----------



## Sanzuo (Jul 25, 2010)

Ming, Kezzek and Bail, in that order.  Kezzek was by far my favorite.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 25, 2010)

steeldragons said:


> Here are some rough concept sketches for Knightfall's World of Kulan.
> The Dracovaran and the "Elves of the Expanse" (desert elves).
> 
> Went a few directions with the elves since I don't really know how civilized they are. The description seems very "bare bones" nomadic. So I did a few like that...and went a little persian with one of them thinking they might have some kind of scarab (or other large desert insect) carapace armor.
> ...



Excellent work. Your vision of the desert elves is very cool. The Persian influence is fine; although, I originally intended for my desert elves to be based on how Dark Sun's elves are. Of course, that has changed somewhat over the years.

The Lands of Harqual are as close to a American-style continent as I have for Kulan, yet the continent is more of a settled Americana with royal kingdoms, scattered city-states, and wild expanses. Therefore, my desert elves could be said to be "American aboriginal" with a twist of high/dark fantasy.

Just some food for thought,

Cheers!

KF


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 25, 2010)

*Orean Races: Height Studies*

A few pages I did a couple of months ago for comparative heights on the Orean peoples for reference.

First page: human from the kingdom of Grinlia, human from the kingdom of Mostrial, human of the Gorunduun clan, a satyr, a halfling.

Next section: human from the United Island Kingdoms, Miralostae elf, centaur (probably from the Kiari Hills), Kantiiri elf.

Third section: a dwarf from the Daegun Mountains, a sprite, a human from the desert empire of Thelitia, a pixie, a human from the all-but-extinct empire of Seluria...and Aline the Whitebow, half-elf ranger/priestess.

Next page: the heroes: Montor Dragonwing, Silran, Carak Hillside (on Kriton's back), Lela Eth Mitar, Kriton, Malac, Erilyn.

Next section: Erilyn, Rhea, Londar, Gnim, Silver...bugbear, minotaur.


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 25, 2010)

Knightfall said:


> Excellent work. Your vision of the desert elves is very cool. The Persian influence is fine; although, I originally intended for my desert elves to be based on how Dark Sun's elves are. Of course, that has changed somewhat over the years.
> 
> The Lands of Harqual are as close to a American-style continent as I have for Kulan, yet the continent is more of a settled Americana with royal kingdoms, scattered city-states, and wild expanses. Therefore, my desert elves could be said to be "American aboriginal" with a twist of high/dark fantasy.
> 
> ...




Ok, cool. Thanks for the direction. I didn't think the arabian/persian thing was the way they should be...esp. given the part of their description that they were all about "survival"...but then thought about the "might be descended from grey elves" and thought they might be somewhat sophisticated. So I threw it out there. Anyway, I'll keep punching away at it and try to incorporate a more "Native American" feel.

The dragon-tauran is ok then? I should continue in that vein? (I know, I know, I didn't include the "great club" but figured...you always want to have something that's not _exactly_ what's in the pic to throw the players.  Also, to flesh them out...their defenders of "the Balance" right? Is there an acknowledged symbol of "the Balance"? I'd be sure to include that in their limited equipment/attire...or maybe a tattoo...just wondering.

--SD


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 26, 2010)

steeldragons said:


> Ok, cool. Thanks for the direction. I didn't think the arabian/persian thing was the way they should be...esp. given the part of their description that they were all about "survival"...but then thought about the "might be descended from grey elves" and thought they might be somewhat sophisticated. So I threw it out there. Anyway, I'll keep punching away at it and try to incorporate a more "Native American" feel.



No worries. You're free to interpret them however you like. That's the point. Challenge yourself too.



steeldragons said:


> The dragon-tauran is ok then? I should continue in that vein? (I know, I know, I didn't include the "great club" but figured...you always want to have something that's not _exactly_ what's in the pic to throw the players.  Also, to flesh them out...their defenders of "the Balance" right? Is there an acknowledged symbol of "the Balance"? I'd be sure to include that in their limited equipment/attire...or maybe a tattoo...just wondering.
> 
> --SD



Since the dracovaran is meant to be tauran, I think you've definitely captured the look.

The Balance refers to a force more than a true religion. (I don't have a official heraldry symbol for it.) It is defined as an equality between the natural world and the urban spawls of humanoids. It is steeped in druidic tradition. The five neutral alignments are key to the Balance. Chaos balanced against law. Good balanced against evil. 

Symmetry in everything.

Dragons are the most powerful champions of the Balance on Kulan; therefore, the dragonblooded often follow the tradition (but are not required to follow it).

Dracovarans live for it. It is a part of their creation. They are the Children of Io. They are the devoted servants of The World Goddess, Mirella.

I hope that helps.


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 27, 2010)

*Demi-humans Ho!*

Some more images of Orean people and heights n stuff...

lousily photographed with a digital camera and attempted "fixing" in photoshop...so, apologies for the image grade but you should get the idea.


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 27, 2010)

*The start of it all...*

This is a sketch of the very first time I ever played Dungeons & Dragons with some family friends who introduced me to it.

I think we were working off of an original Basic D&D box...which didn't allow for humanoid characters, but still...

A halfling, a lizardman (who was basically the "fighter") and I played a magic-user named Montor...and the rest is history.


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 27, 2010)

*giant height studies: 1*

Continuing with heights references for races of Orea...taking on the big guys.

I'll get ogres in the next one....but they're gonna be the same size as trolls.

This page of giants is Hill, Frost and a Stone giant. Also pictured a Troll, the Orean equivalent of a gnoll (called the Grorn. They're actually gigantic relatives of kobolds...who, on Orea, are more like their original dog/reptile version. NOT related to dragons. haha.) Also on this page, a boggle (since this was a continuation of a previous page which was a height study for the goblin races.)


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 28, 2010)

Keep up the good work, SD.


----------



## abhorsen950 (Aug 5, 2010)

Some excellent work here mate, keep it up!!


----------



## jonesy (Aug 7, 2010)

steeldragons said:


> This page of giants is Hill, Frost and a Stone giant. Also pictured a Troll, the Orean equivalent of a gnoll (called the Grorn. They're actually gigantic relatives of kobolds...who, on Orea, are more like their original dog/reptile version. NOT related to dragons. haha.) Also on this page, a boggle (since this was a continuation of a previous page which was a height study for the goblin races.)



Remember the Bestiary of Dragons and Giants? The size chart at the beginning was kind of similar. I always hoped for one that would have contained all of the races and monsters in the rules. Like the spreads they used to have on Marvel comics for the heroes and villains.


----------



## steeldragons (Aug 19, 2010)

*Sorryfor delays.*

Apologies for not posting anything recently.

Back in the states til after Labor Day and kinda been crazed with scheduling/running around to meet/catch up with family and friends. Looking pretty chaotic til the 30th or so. But hoping to get some things up while I'm back.

Thanks for the compliments, encouragement and interest by all. Glad you're enjoying my limited work. Looking forward to getting more complete and interesting images up (esp. for Knightfall and Iron Sky & co.).

Hope everyone's enjoying the end of their summers.
--SD


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 11, 2010)

just wanted a bump. new stuff coming soon.


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 19, 2010)

*Orea map*

So you guys have some idea of the world I'm always talking about. Here's a first glimpse at the world of the Steel Dragons, Orea.

One is geographic info and cities.

One is nations, with a breakdown within each of political areas (baronies, duchies, etc.).


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 19, 2010)

Finally got the Felskein folks inked. So here you guys go! 

Check out Iron Sky's Story Hour "The Rise of Felskein".

Next, have to ink Knightfall's "Silver Hand" company and then I'm thinkin' I'm gonna take on Sagiro's Story hour...the amazing characters from "Abernathy's Company." 

Anyway, enjoy Harold, Suniel, Kezzek and the rest from start to finish.

EDIT: http://www.enworld.org/forum/story-hour/223320-rise-felskein-17.html#post5325847


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 19, 2010)

Since i had the digital camera out (no scanner yet. boooo.) I snapped a shot of a work in progress...sketches of characters I'm thinking of for my "starting out/sample/iconic" party for the campaign setting of Orea, World of the Steel Dragons.

Not the clearest image..even after playing in Photoshop...and a long ways to go but I'm digging how the first couple came out, especially the dwarf thief. 

So, take a gander. Finished versions (along with a complete party and character stats, etc.) will no doubt be coming...some time. lol.

Enjoy.
--Steel Dragons


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 20, 2010)

*Wow 1,000!*

Steel Dragons' Art has 1,000 VIEWS! 1,003 at the moment, actually, but I was sleepin'. Anyway, WOOHOO! 

It's a small thing in the scope of the EN World, but it makes me happy. 

Thanks to every one of you for your interest (or at least curiosity) in my work.

As always, look forward to any thoughts, comments, questions, regarding any of my characters or threads. 

Happy Monday, all.
--Steel Dragons


----------



## Iron Sky (Sep 20, 2010)

Incredible work.  Looks even better now that it's inked and I didn't think that was possible.  Thank you for creating this!


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2010)

steeldragons said:


> Next, have to ink Knightfall's "Silver Hand" company and then I'm thinkin' I'm gonna take on Sagiro's Story hour...the amazing characters from "Abernathy's Company."



Cool


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 21, 2010)

*The Silver Hand: ink 1*

Here are Argo and Amaryllis (half-dragon halfling) and Toryn (the dwarf). Members of the Silver Hand group in Knightfall's exceptional World of Kulan.  http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-ga...g/203755-kulan-character-sketches-needed.html. 

The other members will be along at some point.

Cheers.
--SD


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 6, 2010)

Guess who has a scanner now...WOOHOO!!!

Ok.

So first things first, here's another sketch of a revised "look" for some of the desert elves from Knightfall's World of Kulan.


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 6, 2010)

Another age of "height study" that actually preceded the one with the giants.

Pictured (left to right): a goblin, a kobold, a hobgoblin, an orc (that really looks like a half-orc now that I'm looking at it again...hmm.), and bugbear. Imposed behind the goblin is the top half of an Orean "Beastman", the Grorn (a rather monstrous strain of kobold). Just threw it in to show the height in comparison with the other goblinoids of Orea.


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 6, 2010)

*Comparative Dwarfism*

...


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 6, 2010)

*Comparative Dwarfism*

*Comparative Dwarfism*     A (very broad/generalized) look at the various dwarven cultures of Orea.

The Naradun: the fatherland, so to speak. The original culture of the  original race of the original Orean dwarves...hard-nosed full-tilt  "Mountain dwarves" for us old skoolers.

The Daegun: The southern dwarven kingdom ceded from Naradun some  thousands of years ago. They are just as concerned with the arts of war,  mining, forging and crafting the riches of the earth but are a little  less hard-edged...a LITTLE less. I think of them as more hill dwarves in  the old school vernacular though they certainly live within the Daegun  mountains as well as above them.

The Korokun: Are a virtual legend (intended for NPC/encounters only),  the "ice dwarves" of Orea are said to live in and under the utterly  frozen wastes of the foothills and mountains of the Worldcrest range.  They are alleged to be ruled form a dazzling grand hall of diamonds that  would make any other dwarf weep. Their existence, however, as well as  the location of this legendary hall are merely the topic of Naradun and  Daegun dwarven song.


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 6, 2010)

*What NOT to play...*

I had this idea of various race/class combo's that...while I'm sure would be fun for some people, in the interest of "verisimilitude" in the Orean world simply can NOT be.

When I finished the sketch I looked and thought, hm this might be a fun one-shot for a jokey game of ridiculous nature...but as for actual characters in Orea...no. These guys wouldn't/will not exist.

So, in the great company of "No-no's" we have:
The Halfling Barbarian: as stated in many places barbarians of Orea are the human clans of the Gorunduun. Barbarians are a culture and a class and not allowed for any other than human (or in rare instances half-elf or half-orc).

The Satyr Paladin: While I really liked how his armor came out, paladins in Orea are Lawful Good or Lawful Evil...and satyr's in Orea, while being "good" on the whole, are simply NOT Lawful enough (or lawful at all, actually. It's completely against their "party all the time" nature) to pull off paladinic status.

The Goblin Wizard: Goblins have spellcasters in their societies. They are shamans. Shamans do get some spells that have equivalent arcane effects but shamans on Orea access the "natural" magic source. Arcane magic, as wizardry, is not accessible to/by goblins.

The Sprite Monk: cuz...well...just c'mon. It's just silly. Waaaay to flighty by nature to even attempt the discipline necessary to train as a monk.

The Lizardman Bard: Again, c'mon. Every tune goes "Thsss Sss Ths Hissssss Thsssth thssss." Not happenin'.

The Minotaur Druid: (here come the Dragonlance fans and WoW'ers to skin me alive) Minotaurs on Orea are, well, BAD guys. They are evil creatures of a malicious and ferocious nature. They really do not have the faculties to mesh in the neutral balancey one-with-natureness of the Ancient Order of Mistwood. So, sorry again. No minotaur druids. As with goblins, if you are UNfortunate enough to find a minotaur settlement of sufficient size (highly uncommon) you may encounter a minotaur shaman or witchdoctor happy to sacrifice you to their bull-demon deity...but not a druid.


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 6, 2010)

At long last, the inking is complete ( a friend of mine from my high school group has been waiting patiently on this on facebook for many moons. She played the drow and fighter, "Cass & Dice" 

The Knights of Norloknyr (left to right)
Gilbert: halfling thief
Arrox: human paladin (of Astar)
Shiir: half-elf ranger/thief
Pallendyr: elf (ShiStaliiri) magic-user
Xavor: dwarf fighter/cleric (of Toralon Kor)
Arathrista: human druid
Cassadine: elf (ShiDaeiri) thief
Dice: human fighter


----------



## jonesy (Oct 6, 2010)

I found the magazine and the comic strip I mentioned. It wasn't Magus as I'd thought, it was in Sininen Lohikäärme #2 (the name stand for Blue Dragon). Both the magazine and the company publishing it seized to exist years ago.

I'll see if I can get some samples of it here.


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 6, 2010)

Lovinnnn' my scannerrrrr....doo dee doo doo doo...

Here is...oh! This is a collection of minor characters, some I've played, most I haven't, some were used as NPCs or were rolled and never used.

Anyway, I lumped them all up into being some of the initial recruits/members of the Steel Dragons organization. There're more of them...maybe I'll add them in eventually...

So here are (left to right):
Cyntal: half-elf (human half is Thelitian) magic-user/cleric
Narine: human psion, "The Silver Seeress"
Garap "the Bloodhawk": halfling fighter/rogue
Tod: human (mute) psion
Featherflare: zephari fighter. Zepharim aren't actually that tall, she's on the back riser or hovering or something. haha.
Tylan: ShiCynallae elf ranger
Kira: halfling rogue
Celot: human cleric (Celradorn)
Gnellangnes "Gnel" Rightroot: gnome illusionist with a penchant for potion making.
Kori: half-elf (elf half is Karolostae, sea elf) rogue
Reta: human magic-user
Torruk: human barbarian
Valaura: elf (Miralostae) fighter/magic-user. She would probably be well suited to convert to a "bladesinger" or "swordmage" or some other magic with swords prestige class that I never used. But she was created as a plain ole elvin fighter/magic-user.


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 6, 2010)

Cool. Thanks Jonesy.


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 6, 2010)

*splash page*

here's a WIP for a cover or splash page of people/characters of my world of Orea.

Pictured (roughly top to bottom): a zephari (winged humanoid race), one of the islander people of Tanku, a barbarian of Gorunduu, a druid of the ancient order, a magic-user (presumably from the mage-lands of R'Hath), elf soraryn, halfling, dwarf (roguish type) and generic fighter guy (probably from the high kingdom of Grinlia.)

Not sure what to do with the lower right corner...maybe a satyr...I dunno. Like I said, WiP.

--SD


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 7, 2010)

Guess who's STILL loving his new scanner? hehehe.

Anywho, here's some reposts of things that had AWFUL quality uploads before. If there's an image in this thread you'd like a clearer shot of, let me know and I'll scan it in properly fer ya. 

So here are a couple of the demi-human archetypal images again.


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 7, 2010)

*College crew repost*

...forgot the attachment.


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 7, 2010)

*College Crew repost: Take 2*

Thaaat's bettuh.


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 7, 2010)

*Now for something comPLETEly different...*

Just to show you's mugs that I can, in fact, draw characters other than D&D figures. haha.

This is an old sketch (2007) I just scanned (Have I mentioned I have a new scanner? haHAAAA!). 

This is the most successful group my buddy and I ever used in the original video game, Marvel: Ultimate Alliance. They are (for the uninitiated) Dr. Strange, Thor, Spider Woman, Susan Storm (a.k.a. the Invisible Woman of the Fantastic 4) and Iceman (from the X-Men).

We played lots of combos of LOTS of characters but this group kicked serious butt and didn't even bother to take names.

Good times.
--SD


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 10, 2010)

*The Gold Team*

Here's another border/binder style thing I did a long time ago. Posted the secondary character one a while ago. 

These are the first team, the main cast, the head honchos, the original Steel Dragons.

Top to bottom:
Montor Dragonwing: the Dragonmage, human/magic-user
Rhea Willowlake: the Lady of the Emerald Tear, human/psionic
Erilyn Staliirosta: elf/magic-user-thief
Malac Dragonwing: (Montor's younger borther), human/fighter
Silran Staliirosta: (Erilyn's older brother) elf/fighter
Lela Eth Mitar: Protectress of Gilea, human/cleric
Gnimilious "Gnim" Soile: "Greatest Magician of Gnomes", gnome/illusionist-thief
Carak Hillside: halfling/thief


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 10, 2010)

*Characters from my Story Hour*

So, I started writing up some adventures in Orea in a Story Hour, http://www.enworld.org/forum/story-hour/294419-steel-dragons-tales-orea.html

Here are a few of the characters from that plus a look at a few characters that haven't made an appearance yet (or may never).


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 10, 2010)

*Some Supers*

A group of "generic" heroes I did for technowraith's thread requesting superheroes to fight the Cthulhu Mythos.

EDIT: Dunno why the attachment isn't showing. You can see it here:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-ga...ng/295223-lovecraftian-superhero-artwork.html


----------



## jonesy (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm really loving your work. Good stuff.

Here's a strip from the comic I was looking for. It's from 1988. The artist who did it for the magazine seems to have vanished from the face of the planet. Or moved on to things other than comics and rpgs.

I think you can pretty much tell what it's about even without translations. 

But here's some anyway (and no, I don't know why he calls that a rapier):

 "On the other hand, let's not be so hasty. They might even be proficient with their weaponry. The elf with that ornate rapier. The Dwarf with his battlexe. The knight with his two-handed sword. And the mage won't be needing weapons...but perhaps he'll swing that mallet when needed."

 "Gngh"   =)

 "Krank, you should switch that scrawny stabber for a proper weapon."

 "You do not understand sophistication or style, prissyfingers."

 "As for me, my religion prohibits bladed weapons."

 "A sword is in many situations more useful than my magic."

And there we are. And yes, the dwarf actually has a fake beard he is rearranging. 

Edit: the attachment came out oddly large. It doesn't have those dimensions on my computer.


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 16, 2010)

Lil' help folks.

I "must spread some experience points around" before giving some to jonesy.
Can someone smack an XP in there for him. Thanks.

Thanks for finding the comic and the praise.  

--SD


----------



## jonesy (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm fine. 

Those characters from your storyhour? The fourth picture. Does that guy have wings, or are they strapped on? 'Cause it kind of looks as if they were strapped on when he's wearing that harness. 

Edit: Heh, I was trying to give you exp for the suggestions in the Inn thread, but it says the same for me.


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 22, 2010)

Those are, in fact, wings...on him, I mean.

He's one of the zepharim, an avian race in my world of Orea. The harness does give it a faux/Hawkman-esque look but I was just rushing. I've drawn other zepharim with different style harnesses and bandoliers that, obviously, do not interfere with their wing movement...and that isn't supposed to either, though at second glance it looks like it would, doesn't it.

I like how he came out nonetheless...and the idea for detailing on his axe...He still needs a name, actually. haha.

--SD


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 25, 2010)

steeldragons said:


> Guess who has a scanner now...WOOHOO!!!
> 
> Ok.
> 
> So first things first, here's another sketch of a revised "look" for some of the desert elves from Knightfall's World of Kulan.



Cool. 

I definitely want to add that one to my Facebook group. Okay?

Plus, can you scan the Order of the Silver Hand images you did for me (i.e. Toryn, etc).


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 25, 2010)

Sure thing, KF.

No problem.
--SD


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 25, 2010)

steeldragons said:


> Sure thing, KF.
> 
> No problem.
> --SD



Thanks, and 'tis done.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 25, 2010)

BTW, I've also created a folder in the Photos section of my World of Kulan Yahoo Group for your Kulan-based artwork.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/worldofkulan/photos/album/1896780882/pic/list

The folder is marked personal, which means only I can upload to it. (I do that so that I don't get a bunch of spam images on the group.)

Cheers!

KF


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 26, 2010)

That's awesome, Knightfall. I'll check it out momentarily. 

Thanks very much. I'm flattered you like it that much.

In that vein, here are the Order of the Silver Hand guys (all of them) inked and scanned. If you want the files directly, let me know and I'll email them to you.

What I reeeally need to do is dust off my personal website and get these things uploaded there so I can just embed them in here instead of attaching all of the time...Make it easier for people to view my stuff all at once, put in requests for their characters/groups, etc.

Anyway, here're your guys. I hope your players enjoy them.
--SD


----------



## steeldragons (Nov 7, 2010)

*And so it begins...*

Here are the first couple of sketch cards for the characters of "Abernathy's Company" Story Hour written by Sagiro.

This is Morningstar, Shield of Ell, cleric of the goddess of night and dreams
and Greywolf, a half-elvin fighter/magic-user with his familiar, Edghar.

--Steel Dragons

EDIT: My bad. (pardon a lil' shameless cross promotion on my part)  Anyone who doesn't know the story, get to know it! It's great! You can  it here:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/story-...res-abernathys-company-updated-11-8-10-a.html  on ENworld. OR, ENworlder StevenAC has done a fantastic job of  compiling the whole story (from waaaay back at the beginning) in PDF  form here: http://stevenac.net/sagiro/StoryHour.htm


----------



## steeldragons (Nov 8, 2010)

*Sagiro's Story Hour II*

Here we have a couple of more folks from Abernathy's Company.

(I know everybody's waitin' for this one...  Dranko: half-orc "rogue" and cleric of the god of healing (who's curative magic leaves scars).

PirateCat, Dranko needs a lil' help. (for those who don't know the story hour, Dranko is PC's character)
1) I couldn't find an image of a "van dyke beard" that didn't include the oversized/waxed/pointed moustache. I couldn't make it work on his face and think the beard alone looks better, but if he has a moustache, he has one. So let me know which way to go with that.
2) Also, hair style. You mentioned tousled so that's what I tried to do, but I do like the shorter cut. Actually, my favorite is the one in the center, no 'stache and hair pulled back in a "sorta neat" pony tail. The intention of that face was for Dranko to be attempting an "I didn't do it" face. I realized mid-sketch that he can't really whistle with the tusks (without fingers anyway). haha. SO just kinda looks like he's looking away...perhaps this is as "innocent" as Dranko is capable of looking? hahaha. 

The other guy is "One Certain Step" (just "Step" for short), a paladin from the world's eastern continent of Kivia, specifically the city of Djaw. He is (was) a paladin of the Kivian goddess of the sun...and an NPC for much of his existence...so his look is Sagiro's call, I guess. How'd I do?

I played around with his hair style as well. Tried the topknot/Firebender route with longer hair, but taking the helmet into account, think I prefer him with a crew cut. Wasn't sure which direction to go/general hair styles in Djaw these days  ...or in Step's days.

So again, let me know if anything doesn't mesh with your vision of the characters and I'll rework.

--SD

EDIT: My bad. (pardon a lil' shameless cross promotion on my part) Anyone who doesn't know the story, get to know it! It's great! You can it here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/story-...res-abernathys-company-updated-11-8-10-a.html on ENworld. OR, ENworlder StevenAC has done a fantastic job of compiling the whole story (from waaaay back at the beginning) in PDF form here: http://stevenac.net/sagiro/StoryHour.htm


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice work, steeldragons!


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 9, 2010)

Comments, not criticisms - I love these, and love that you're doing them. Thank you!

- Step's legs seem artificially shortened. He's not a tall guy, but he looks a bit squat. The pencil sketches behind him nailed his face beautifully. (That's true of Morningstar's face as well; the pencil sketch of her right over the colored version is closest to how I see her face. Also, "Drrrankoooo!" made me laugh for minutes.)

- No long and pointy mustache, I'm afraid; that's waaay too dwarvish. To see what I'm thinking for Dranko, google "Jayne Cobb Firefly". In the photos of Jayne wearing his hat, Dranko has the same sort of facial hair. 

- Whether it was intentional or not, I notice that Dranko has no scars on his left arm. That's the scar-free arm that was bitten off by the rat and regenerated! Exactly right, good call.

- For almost all of his career Dranko had no hat or helm. 

- Hair tends to be shorter, never long and loose in back. He did have a ponytail for a while, and then chopped it off. 

- For fiddly realism, Blacktallow cigar smoke tends to sink instead of rise! No one knows or cares about this except for me.


----------



## steeldragons (Nov 9, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> Comments, not criticisms - I love these, and love that you're doing them. Thank you!




You are quite welcome and I am happy you (and Sagiro and hopefully the other players) are enjoying them.



Piratecat said:


> - Step's legs seem artificially shortened. He's not a tall guy, but he looks a bit squat. The pencil sketches behind him nailed his face beautifully. (That's true of Morningstar's face as well; the pencil sketch of her right over the colored version is closest to how I see her face. Also, "Drrrankoooo!" made me laugh for minutes.)




Good! I do really like the (questioning) expression on the top sketch of Step's page...and the one on Morningstar's you point out is my favorite too, I think...Glad you got a kick out of the bottom pencil. haha. It just seemed so appropriate and I was chuckling inwardly as I drew her.



Piratecat said:


> - No long and pointy mustache, I'm afraid; that's waaay too dwarvish.




Thank gods. 



Piratecat said:


> To see what I'm thinking for Dranko, google "Jayne Cobb Firefly". In the photos of Jayne wearing his hat, Dranko has the same sort of facial hair.




Ok, will do.



Piratecat said:


> - Whether it was intentional or not, I notice that Dranko has no scars on his left arm. That's the scar-free arm that was bitten off by the rat and regenerated! Exactly right, good call.




It was, in fact, comPLETEly intentional. Also why I posed him to kinda "show off" the clean arm. I recalled that lil' tidbit from the read.



Piratecat said:


> - Hair tends to be shorter, never long and loose in back. He did have a ponytail for a while, and then chopped it off.




Ok. Shorter hair it is...I'm kinda glad about that, too.



Piratecat said:


> - For fiddly realism, Blacktallow cigar smoke tends to sink instead of rise! No one knows or cares about this except for me.




Lol. You are correct. I did not know that. I'll see what I can do.

Ok so, good direction with improving (making more authentic) his face/head. Thanks.

Was the general look/feel of the "an assassin with more wealth than sense" black and crimson outfit ok with you?


----------



## steeldragons (Nov 9, 2010)

<googles Jayne Cobb Firefly>

OH!...A goatee?!

Dranko has a goatee.

When I googled "van dyke beard" that is NOT what came up.

LMAO.

I'll get started on a Dranko revise when everyone's first drafts are finished.

Thanks again for the comments and compliments, PC.  
--Steel Dragons


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 9, 2010)

Technically speaking a goatee is the close-cropped beard with no mustache, and a van dyke is the close-cropped beard with mustache. It's usually used incorrectly. And I'm a total pedant! No worries. The "trying to whistle" sketch is exactly right if you add the mustache bit and trim down the beard a bit. 

Dranko's pants as drawn are more form-fitting than I usually picture them.  It gives the picture a little bit of a superhero costume vibe you probably don't want. I like the top of his outfit very much. The whip _Coaltongue_ probably looks a bit more epic-magicky than the one in the picture, however; Dranko made it himself, and he's not exactly the master of understatement.


----------



## steeldragons (Nov 11, 2010)

*Sagiro Story Hour III*

Continuing with the character's of Abernathy's Company in Sagiro's Story Hour, everyone's favorite chef/baker/fighter/cleric of Yondalla, Ernest Roundhill.

Anyone who doesn't know the story can find it here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/story-h...11-8-10-a.html  on ENworld. OR, ENworlder StevenAC has done a fantastic job of  compiling the whole story (from waaaay back at the beginning) in PDF  form here: Sagiro's Story Hour, collected by Steven Cooper

Look forward to any and all comments.
--SD


----------



## steeldragons (Nov 12, 2010)

WOOHOO 2,000 views!!

Thanks everybody! I'll try to keep some good stuff comin' atcha.

If you like what you see and want a Steel Dragon's version of your character sketched, hit me up! A shot of your group to share on game night? Pencils, inks, full color (by hand!) Let me know! 

I'm happy to take on any comission, freelance projects, trades, whatever. Give me a holler.

Thanks again for the views and interest (and always feel free to comment!) 
--Steel Dragons


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 12, 2010)

Holy crap on a stick! I love Ernie. Going to show KidCthulhu right now (even if she's asleep.)

EDIT: her phrase was "frikkin' brilliant!" You really knocked it out of the park on this one. I think his ears may be a bit pointier than she pictures them, but I love the touches on the armor and the serving platter shield.


----------



## MetaVoid (Nov 12, 2010)

Would you draw characters outside of story hours?

I have several characters in living worlds and while I'm finding most of the pictures satisfying, I have two that I could not find that would fit.


----------



## steeldragons (Nov 12, 2010)

Sure, Metavoid! I'll draw characters outside of Story Hours.

PM me with the details of the character.

Thanks for asking.
--SD


----------



## steeldragons (Nov 12, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> Holy crap on a stick!




That's what I was going for. lol.



Piratecat said:


> I love Ernie. Going to show KidCthulhu right now (even if she's asleep.)
> 
> EDIT: her phrase was "frikkin' brilliant!" You really knocked it out of the park on this one. I think his ears may be a bit pointier than she pictures them, but I love the touches on the armor and the serving platter shield.




Tell her I'm sorry she was woken up,  but so very happy she (and you) like it.

I do think he came out pretty great...can't really go wrong with a holy crusading halfling baker. hahaha. Seriously, Ernie's a great character (as are they all) and Sagiro does such a fantastic job writing him...he was really kinda easy/practically drew himself.

More to come...hope everyone else comes out as well. 
--SD


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 13, 2010)

SD,

I'd like you to read my Realmsian Dragonstar story hour and then draw anything that inspires you.

Knightfall's Realmsian Dragonstar


----------



## steeldragons (Nov 13, 2010)

Knightfall said:


> SD,
> 
> I'd like you to read my Realmsian Dragonstar story hour and then draw anything that inspires you.
> 
> Knightfall's Realmsian Dragonstar




Sure thing KF. I'll be happy to. 

--SD


----------



## steeldragons (Nov 14, 2010)

*Saigro's Story Hour...is this 4 or 5?*

Either way, the next batch is out of the oven.

Here's Flicker...
_They call him Flicker, Flicker, faster than liiiightniiing.
No other 'ling is smarter than heeee..._
?
Well, er _"stronger than"_...no...eh, "wise".."-er"...hmm.
Uh, well, here's Flicker. 

and the dwarven "wild"/earth mage, Kibilhathur Bimson...Just flows off the tongue...like a single word. Say it with me, Kibilhathurbimson. Love it.

Happy Sunday everybody.
--Steel Dragons


----------



## steeldragons (Nov 14, 2010)

*Sagiro Story Hour 7*

And here's Aravis.

I have a feeling that Aravis will be getting a makeover along with Dranko. But...it's a starting point.

Enjoy.
--SD


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 15, 2010)

Yay! We're playing on Thursday; I'll point everyone to these.


----------



## steeldragons (Nov 22, 2010)

*Works in Progress: 1*

Here are a couple of sketches for some characters requested by Metavoid.

Having never drawn a wilden or a goliath, this is an interesting challenge.

The wilden's in particular are interesting.

Anyway, obviously just a start.


----------



## MetaVoid (Nov 22, 2010)

Here are some examples of the wilden, you may get better idea if you're unfamiliar with them...


----------



## steeldragons (Nov 22, 2010)

*WiPs: 2 Steel Dragons' Elf characters*

From the first time I looked at the D&D Basic book reading the demi-human character descriptions, there was that brushed ink image by Jeff Easley (I'm pretty sure it was him) of an elf with a quarter staff standing next to a scared-looking halfling with a dagger/short sword, I fell in love with the idea of elven characters.

Needless to say, many of my longest running characters were elves, and there were several more that either never got off the ground (didn't see much play) or never got played at all.

So, I just had this idea of throwing them all together for a "family portrait" kinda thing...so here they are, Steel Dragons' elf characters. 
Row 1:


*Iris* - "wood elf" fighter/short bow specialist. Created as a member of the "next generation" Steel Dragons' adventuring group. Hasn't seen play yet.
*Erilyn *- "high" elf magic-user/thief, official/original member of the "Steel Dragon" company, and Silran's sister.
*Jasilith "Jase" Korindor *- high elf ranger/cleric, occasional "Steel Dragon".
*Silran* -my very FIRST elf character. Basic D&D "Elf" transferred to 1e as a Fighter/Magic-user who basically never used his magic and so has been altered to just a "fighter/master swordsman" in the storyline, original/founding member of the Steel Dragon company.
*"Silver"* (a.k.a. Sivthariin) -high elf thief-acrobat. Possibly, my favorite elf character ever! He was just too cool and augmented by a bevy of highly useful magic items. Got to be pretty high (i.e. over 10th) level through 1 & 2e. Storywise he's among the first recruits into the Steel Dragon company.
*Cerc* - wood elf mage. Cerc was originally generated as one of Montor's first apprentices/followers in 1e. He was unusual in the fact that wood elves of Orea, _the Kantiiri_, do not study/practice wizardry within their society. So his finding/being of service to Montor was the only way for him to pursue his interest.
*Thillian* - ShiCynallae elf mage & Aeromancer. He was originally generated as a "valley elf" and was primarily an NPC fulfilling the role of "herald" and messenger for his master, the Wind Wizard. But I always thought he'd be a cool character to use as a PC. In the Steel Dragons' sage, he receives an honorary membership with the company.
Row 2:


*"Fathom"*- a high elf magic-user from the early 2e days. Your typical emo/gothy dark tortured-soul mage-type (hey, I was an angsty teenager just like everyone else . I don't think he ever really got above 3rd or 4th level. We must have changed groups/campaigns shortly after he made the scene.
*Andremyr*- another ShiCynallae elf, fighter/thief/magic-user. The group he was created for was basically a one-off (or maybe 2 or 3 sessions) over a college break when my high-school group was (mostly) home and able to get together. He was cool though and I'd like to dust him off again. Real smart@$$, cocky and (usually) rightly so. Total jack of all trades, master of none, and totally fine with that.
*Dyr "the Lucky"* - a high elf thief/magic-user. I LOVED Dyr the Lucky because he never even made it to 2nd level. His luck ran out somewhere around the 2nd or 3rd encounter (I don't quite remember which)...but he never made it through the first session. hahaha.
*Valaura* -high elf classic (or generic?) fighter/magic-user. Good at everything she did and did NOT take any crap from anyone. Another that never saw enough play.
*"Aspen"* -high elf druid. Generated and used as an NPC for a mid-level campaign/group but never really saw use as a PC.
Oh right! You're here to look at the pix. Forgive the trek down memory lane. Here you go...


----------



## steeldragons (Nov 22, 2010)

*WiP 3: Comic pages*

The very bare bones, introductory pages for the graphical storytelling of the saga of the Steel Dragons and the world of Orea.

Obviously, the map will not be all cluttered with that much stuff...it's mostly for quick reference and would probably be an inside cover rather than an actual page. The rest are just referencing some of the various peoples of the realms...and the two largest/major cities (not very clear in these scans) Andril ("the Jewel of the East") and Brightmoon ("the Gem of the West")...

Anyway, like the title say, "work in progress".

All comments eagerly accepted.

--SD


----------



## steeldragons (Nov 22, 2010)

*Wip 4: Steel Dragons...*

...another group shot...I'm addicted to these poster-style things. haha. 

The lower half of a group shot of the heros of the Steel Dragons saga/company.

First row: Malac- human fighter; Silran- Miralostae elf fighter; Lela- human cleric; Londar- human fighter.

Second row (those completely seen): Aline "the Whitebow"- half-elf ranger/cleric; Jasilith Korindor, "the Black Stag"- Miralostae elf ranger/cleric; Gran "Lighthammer"- originally created as a half-elf fighter/cleric. Over the years of story and character design & devlopment I've turned him into a straight cleric and am seriously considering making him just human as his "half-elf" nature doesn't really play into the storyline at all...b'anyway, that's Gran.

All comments and commissions welcome. 
-SD


----------



## KidCthulhu (Dec 31, 2010)

You have nailed Flicker!  Those are just wonderful.  Very "Yamara" in feel, which is Flicker all over.  

And I love, love, love my Ernie.  You've really captured his personality, with the happy open face and the freckles.

All of these are very nice.  I agree with Pkitty that the sketches often have a better feel for the personality than the full illustration, which is what makes them wonderful.  Morningstar is a little too "va-va-voom", but I don't think anyone mentioned in her description that in addition to being very tall, she's also really slender and not particularly busty.   

Aravis might need some work, but I'll let him respond on that.  It is remarkable that you've actually made Aravis look a little like his player, who you've never met!


----------



## steeldragons (Jan 19, 2011)

*MetaVoid's folks*

Take 2 for a couple of characters for Metavoid. (Long overdue. My apologies.)

A wilden shaman and a goliath "rune priest".

The goliath needs a bit more shading to be "done". But considering how long and patiently MV has been waiting, thought I'd post them now.

How're these?

--Steel Dragons


----------



## steeldragons (Jan 19, 2011)

*Dranko revise*

Another long and patiently waiting character sketch for Pirecat's legendary half-orc, "Dranko", from Sagiro's story hour.

Am I getting warmer, PC?


--SD


----------



## MetaVoid (Jan 20, 2011)

I like how maul in Orsik hands looks small 

It would be even better to have a human nearby for perspective.

Somehow Nementah's head looks too large, but since she's plant race, why would then need to conform to our sensitivities of what is proportionate.

In other words I LOVE IT! Good work, [MENTION=92511]steeldragons[/MENTION]

Do you color too?


----------



## jonesy (Apr 5, 2011)

Having forgotten about the whole comic thing, and having already moved to other things, I suddenly stumbled into its pages 2 and 3 from Sininen Lohikäärme #2. I'm guessing page 1 was in the first issue, which I've never seen. I don't know if there's any continuation to these, since the magazine died shortly after (sometime 1989-90), but there were at least four issues in total.

Edit: and the links no longer work. Oh well.


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 12, 2011)

*Continent in the Clouds eBook cover*

Wow. Been a while since adding to this thread, huh?

Well there could be no better reason than to post this...the cover for ENworld's own [MENTION=60965]Iron Sky[/MENTION] eBook novelization of his exceptional Story Hour, The Rise of Felskien.

You can go get the book at Smashwords - Continent in the Clouds - A book by Mark A Austin

It was great working with him and a real privilege to be chosen to do his cover and capture a moment from one of my favorite SH's.

--Steel Dragons


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 6, 2011)

*Party of the Week*

The first in a personal project/series, "Party of the Week"...namely, my envisioning of the pre-gen characters presented in many/most original modules.

Where available, I have maintained or at least tried to be 'true' to some of their original look. Others/most are simply fabricated from the stats...type of armor, weapons, significant magic items,...general ability stats (high strengths, weak constitutions, etc.). Some alterations will be noted as I am drawing them as they would appear in my game world (stout races have 4-fingered hands, clerics are assigned Orean gods/symbols as befitting their alignment, etc.) 

Anyway, the idea is to present them inked and color, but saw the thread about female dwarves and thought I'd get this rolling.

So, here they are, those stalwart heroes who are out to take on the "Slave Pits of the Undercity" (the "Slavers" series/ "A" modules):
_(pictured left to right)
_Kayen Telva: elf/male Ftr/MU; Elwita: dwarf/female Ftr; "Ogre": human/male Ftr; Freda: human/female Rgr; Dread Delgath: human/male MU; Blodgett: halfling/male Thf; Karraway: human/male Clr; Eljayess: half-elf/male Ftr/Clr; Phanstern: human/male Ilt

Enjoy.
-SD


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey there artsy folks! Been a while since I've paid attention to this thread.

Finally got around to scanning up a "sketch dump" and a few other (more serious) "project related" stuff.

Hope y'all enjoy.

A little scene for a manual...basically "things to do/equipment for exploring." Some of you might recognize the inspiration of the scene. 

Races for the Orea RPG...of course, I put Half-orcs in here and then decided they need to wait for a later supplement...poor centaurs didn't fit on the scannign bed. But here's the bulk of 'em.

'nuther "generic races" sketch.


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 31, 2013)

A couple more "Parties of the Week" (see! I actually did more than 1!)

"Against the Cult of the Reptile God." Took creative license with gender since the module doesn't specify (in this case) and I like a diverse party.


The crowd from "Against the Giants." Reeeeally rough.


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 31, 2013)

Got the hankering to re-envision some "old friends" from the ole toy line. Coupla changes, sure...i.e. loved Mercion's staff-mace, but a bit too exact copy-righty.

Anywho, for fun, how many can you name?


----------



## steeldragons (Oct 31, 2013)

Rough sketch/line art for covers for the World of Orea RPG player's handbook and dmg, respectively.

I am sure it's not a big challenge (but bonus points anyway) to name where the inspirations for these came from.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 2, 2014)

Bump!

Anything new to share?


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 22, 2014)

This thread needs a bump!


----------

